# HOC This Year?



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I was wondering what everyone was going to set their HOC at this year?
I am thinking about scalping at .3" and maintaining .5"

Cheers


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I plan on maintaining around .300" and I want to scalp to at least .250". I definitely want to keep it below .500" all year.

I also plan on doing at least 1 if not 2 level/sanding jobs this year to help me keep my HOC super low.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I try to scalp around 0.25 and keep as low as possible, but prefer 0.375+ for the best color.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I try to scalp around 0.25 and keep as low as possible, but prefer 0.375+ for the best color.


That's my plan for this year. I want to keep it at or under .500" for the year but wanted to start off at .375"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

With any luck, 0.50" will be my ceiling again this year. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I've never been under 2.5" so for this first year of going low I'm going to scalp at 0.5" and maintain at 0.75"

Wish me luck


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I've never been under 2.5" so for this first year of going low I'm going to scalp at 0.5" and maintain at 0.75"
> 
> Wish me luck


Standing by for pics of reel low zoysia. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> I've never been under 2.5" so for this first year of going low I'm going to scalp at 0.5" and maintain at 0.75"
> 
> Wish me luck


🍀


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

My target is .500. I am going to scalp it Sunday, then as long as life doesn't get in the way .500 where I will stay the rest of the year. Last year, I maintained it there until about the late August timeframe. It got away from me and I ended the year at about 1" - 1.5".


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I'm hoping for 7/8". My mower's lowest setting is 3/4".


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Loser over here!!!!
I scalped at 1" because that's how low mine goes and will maintain about 1" to 1.25" for the year.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Loser over here!!!!
> I scalped at 1" because that's how low mine goes and will maintain about 1" to 1.25" for the year.


Nothing wrong with that, 1.25 will look very nice.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Nothing wrong with that, 1.25 will look very nice.


+1


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Haven't decided. Probably 3/4 or 1 inch here. Lumpy sloped yard with lots of kid traffic and shade.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks fellas. My yard is already greening up, almost 50% and just scalped it last week. Weather has been rainy and been hard to work with it. It didn't rain today and supposed to be sunny tomorrow and then rain again the next 2 days. So I will scalp again. What's helped green it up was my preM from Site-One that had a winterizer in it. Nobody in my subdivision has green grass yet, not even 1% greened unless you count the weeds.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with that, 1.25 will look very nice.
> ...


@Suaverc118

+1

Turf mowed at around 1.25 can look really nice. When I cut mine at that height with the rotary it looks great.

Go for it. You'll be surprised at how nice it looks.


----------

